# Triple sleeper bunk beds



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

We need to replace the double bed in one of our bedrooms to a bunk bed.

We're looking for the type that has a double at the bottom and a single at the top - the missus is adamant she wants a wooden structure and not a metal one.

Anyone have any ideas where's best to get them from? We've seen some but they cost a fortune imo £450+




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

how about this

http://www.strictlybedsandbunks.co....y-duty-solid-pine-triple-sleeper-bunk-bed-479


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

We just brought one off eBay, the wooden ones fetch big money but my Mrs made an offer of £100 and it was excepted although he did point out he was offered more after he ended it which he did show me, I've not put it up yet be its a nice one


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

450 isn't a lot for a decent bed like that in wood. 

Get what you pay for really. Tried Ikea? Be cheaper.

We got our little ones bed on eBay too. £60!


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi guys,

we have found the bed we want (or more the wife wants) and the price ranges from £360 - £500.

thing is a lot of the places online are out of stock and will have to wait.

Any recommendations of where to buy from? ive been stung before online so would appreciate people recommendations.

heres the bed in question (its the white version)

https://www.bedkingdom.co.uk/sweet-dreams-epsom-triple-sleeper-bunk-bed.html


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

Managed to find it online from bedzrus, very good service especially dealing with a damaged part!

Here's the bed itself










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

